

When you kill ten million Africans you aren’t called 'Hitler' - monsterix
http://www.walkingbutterfly.com/2010/12/22/when-you-kill-ten-million-africans-you-arent-called-hitler/

======
lifeguard
When you practice ethnic cleansing in Palestine they don't call it apartheid,
either.

No justice, no peace.

